# How low can it go?



## KingBee (May 26, 2015)

well i went back to the doctor to ask him about upping the frequency of my shot from once a month to the normal every two weeks or every week and he said no and that at 3 months we would do more blood work and he may reduce the frequency to every 3 weeks. WTF?!!
So since my level started at 243 before TRT how low will my test get by the day before a shot? Hopefully it will be way down just to prove him wrong on his shot intervals.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 26, 2015)

Well my balls already sag quite a bit for my age.....


----------



## bronco (May 26, 2015)

You cant go to another doc?


----------



## DF (May 26, 2015)

Dump that doc! The Fuk doesn't know what he's doing!


----------



## kingsamson (May 26, 2015)

is it test nebido at least? lol 

even then should be way more frequent but this is common with trt...


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 26, 2015)

It's pathetic that shit like this is becoming the norm for guys on trt... oh you have a headache? Well you can take 1/2 an ibuprofen every other week until it's gone

you drug seeking junkie


----------



## NbleSavage (May 27, 2015)

Agree with all of the above. 

See a new Doc and yes, this is what drives TRT guys to go underground.


----------



## SuperBane (May 27, 2015)

Psssh I'm like 30 within acceptable value range as far as levels go.

I feel like complete shit half of the time. Lethargy.
Although I didn't chase after TRT.
You should have heard the speech my doc gave me about TRT being bad and blah blah blah. I wasn't even in there inquiring about that, it was about the constant ****in lethargy.
Told the guy he looks like a duck.


----------



## snake (May 27, 2015)

^^^All the above brother.^^^

Plus do you really want this clown as your Doctor; the guy who may have to make some life or death decisions on your behalf? " Ow, that lump on your neck, it'll probably go away in a year or two" Yeah it will, after you're dead. Ok maybe a bit extreme but think about it.


----------



## KingBee (May 28, 2015)

Yeah im gonna look around for another Doctor. Whats so jacked up is i called my old dr. that had moved and he said the same thing as every one else has said. He told me that to start TRT you gotta at least do a 200mg shot a week for 6 weeks just to bring your levels up and get them stable then go to a min of a shot every two weeks. When I told my new Doc that he got pissed and said he wasnt gonna do that so, f*ck him.


----------



## KingBee (May 28, 2015)

POB you are absolutley right. since im a rather big dude and  one those guys that just got lucky in the gene pool. he looks at me like i just want the juice and thats not it at all.


----------



## BubbleGuppies (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm surprised your levels were in normal range on a dose that low. I had a doc that perscribed 200mg every 2 weeks, and by the end of the second week my levels would drop to around 200 and I would feel like crap.


----------



## KingBee (Aug 5, 2015)

We'll I finally got a different Dr. After being on 1 who a month and feeling no better I found a clinic called Epoch Health.  They have several locations in US, two in Arkansas. Anyway they did bloods and what do ya know? Still had numbers in the 200s. The doctors there only believe in weekly injections, thank god. They started me at 150mg a week and will do bloods again in 5 weeks to see if an adjustment is needed. They also believe in getting you to optimal levels not just in low normal and call it good. The most awsome part about it is that they take insurance. The first bloods where free. I'll post my numbers after my next bloods.


----------



## wabbitt (Aug 5, 2015)

Good to hear.  Only drawback to those clinics is a) cost, and b) they tend to get raided and shut down.


----------



## cybrsage (Aug 9, 2015)

I asked my doc if I could shift to a shot every 3.5 days due to the half-life of Test-Cyp.  He told me that as long as I did my division properly, he did not care how often I injected.  He also overprescribes test because he considers the last 25% of the bottle to be wasted and therefor useless.  Oh, he has his faults, such as not thinking an AI will ever be needed so there is no need to test the E2 levels...and will NOT prescribe an AI.  But when I ask to have the E2 test added to the blood work, he does it without any hesitation.

I know more about TRT than he does - but I will never get rid of him due to the benefits he provides!


----------



## nightster (Aug 9, 2015)

My first doc was not a fan of trt, but reluctantly prescribed me 100mgs a week, done every 3 weeks, and only 8n the clinic . I switched drs. And now I can pin at home.  I see a blast in my future.


----------

